# Sunday's Show and Tell...11/11/18



## jd56 (Nov 11, 2018)

To all our Service men and women from the past and present, Thank You for your service.
Happy Veterans Day!

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 11, 2018)

bought an original Chief chain ring.


----------



## stoney (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice original NOS Amalie sign, 4 more cast iron motorcycle toys for the collection, and Elgin wood sign from @OZ1972, PET ice cream tray


----------



## vincev (Nov 11, 2018)

Taking my act on the road !!


----------



## ballooney (Nov 11, 2018)

Bunch of smalls came my way the past few weeks...here is a group shot. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks to our fearless leader or this plate for my Phantom which resided in Buffalo for some years before coming to Ga. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 11, 2018)

About 5 years ago i placed a bid on an opener like this only to loose to a sniper, since then I had completely forgotten that they ever existed.
Tuesday night while surfing ebay  this one popped up, NOS  with the box and a buy it now.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 11, 2018)

Totally the opposite...saying goodeye to one of my favorites. No worries, going to a great home! Still sad.


----------



## stoney (Nov 11, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> About 5 years ago i placed a bid on an opener like this only to loose to a sniper, since then I had completely forgotten that they ever existed.
> Tuesday night while surfing ebay  this one popped up, NOS  with the box and a buy it now.
> 
> View attachment 899458
> ...




I love Buy It Now on Ebay


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 11, 2018)

stoney said:


> I love Buy It Now on Ebay



Me too as long as the price isn't outrageous


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 11, 2018)

A bit of a drive but well worth it, picked this up on Wednesday


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 11, 2018)

I picked up 3 industrial looking cabinets, they were used for sunglasses in a bike store. I am using them for displaying some of my smalls.
I also found a rat trap pedal in town, I had the matching one in the cabinet.


----------



## iceman (Nov 11, 2018)

Tricycle with a freewheel on the front on the front wheel. And a foot brake with a bar on the back wheels. Head badge is missing it was held on with only 1 screw. I think it is from around 1970? Any help identifying it would be appreciated.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 11, 2018)

I got a set of truss rods for my very broken in 51 schwinn project 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 11, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up 3 industrial looking cabinets, they were used for sunglasses in a bike store. I am using them for displaying some of my smalls.
> I also found a rat trap pedal in town, I had the matching one in the cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 899496
> ...



Those cabinets look like they came out of the Oakley factory here in Foothill Ranch ,CA.
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x80dce9f9a67b8495:0xce4e06362ba3b5f7!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipNlisIX3eusi5cKI_ZhuwCyK1MMuu9-KErmrgoU=w86-h87-n-k-no!5soakley store - Google Search&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNaAQJ1XyauLuZ6sUXmAqHp99a5FnDsgXTYUcZu


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 11, 2018)

Ha! guess they did , I didn't see the Oakley name & logo on them at first. Was only looking at the style & design


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 11, 2018)

Pick up this Good Year Hiway Patrol (Columbia) today.  Ser. no. makes it a '57.  Going to make it a rider.
Anyone know what the seat post sticker looks like?


----------



## tjkajecj (Nov 11, 2018)

A red, white and blue '38 Colson for Veteran's day.
A bit of a Franken bike, but still.... mostly Colson.
Thanks to @frank 71 for a good start to this project.
Even though it is literally freezing here in the Midwest, bundle up and took it out for a shakedown ride this morning.

Tim


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 11, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> Those cabinets look like they came out of the Oakley factory here in Foothill Ranch ,CA.
> https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x80dce9f9a67b8495:0xce4e06362ba3b5f7!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipNlisIX3eusi5cKI_ZhuwCyK1MMuu9-KErmrgoU=w86-h87-n-k-no!5soakley store - Google Search&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNaAQJ1XyauLuZ6sUXmAqHp99a5FnDsgXTYUcZu




They are Oakley cabinets, small, medium and a large one, they came with that poster frame to the left of the medium cabinet, Lance Armstrong was already in the frame. 
They will be relocated into the house after I grind the Oakley away.  It will have a swirly design soon.
Mike


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 11, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> They are Oakley cabinets, small, medium and a large one, they came with that poster frame to the left of the medium cabinet, Lance Armstrong was already in the frame.
> They will be relocated into the house after I grind the Oakley away.  It will have a swirly design soon.
> Mike



They're really cool and perfect for all your lights. I used to make deliveries to factory all the time in the 90's


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 11, 2018)

iceman said:


> Tricycle with a freewheel on the front on the front wheel. And a foot brake with a bar on the back wheels. Head badge is missing it was held on with only 1 screw. I think it is from around 1970? Any help identifying it would be appreciated.View attachment 899533
> View attachment 899534
> 
> View attachment 899535



@ridingtoy


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 11, 2018)

tjkajecj said:


> A red, white and blue '38 Colson for Veteran's day.
> A bit of a Franken bike, but still.... mostly Colson.
> Thanks to @frank 71 for a good start to this project.
> Even though it is literally freezing here in the Midwest, bundle up and took it out for a shakedown ride this morning.
> ...



Sweet Colson Tim!


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 11, 2018)

just picked up a vintage counter top display case.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 11, 2018)

Got this dated 1960 industrial desk in steel, Formica top and cast aluminum legs.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 11, 2018)

Finally i got a phantom. 1952 schwinn phantom all original just need a seat and tank. Looks like it will clean up great!


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 11, 2018)

I hope everybody got one of these on Tuesday.......


Royce-Union Siren, with the awesome siren sound, from the cabe......







1948 Phillips 66; got a great price at an estate sale yesterday, double sided, 30", cleaned up like a new penny....


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> just picked up a vintage counter top display case.
> 
> View attachment 899636



Nice!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 11, 2018)

Got these today..


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 11, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> Finally i got a phantom. 1952 schwinn phantom all original just need a seat and tank. Looks like it will clean up great!View attachment 899702
> View attachment 899703
> 
> View attachment 899704
> ...



Nice get!
Probably not a '52.  More likely a '57.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 11, 2018)

schwinnja said:


> Nice get!
> Probably not a '52.  More likely a '57.



 is that just based off the chainring i looked at the remains of the chainguard decal and it looks like an older one. Serial says 52


----------



## rhenning (Nov 11, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> Finally i got a phantom. 1952 schwinn phantom all original just need a seat and tank. Looks like it will clean up great!View attachment 899702
> View attachment 899703
> 
> View attachment 899704
> ...



The bike is newer than 1955.  Smaller front sprocket and the front fork is different where the pivot bolt gors through the fork legs.  My 1958 is like that one.  Roger


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> Finally i got a phantom. 1952 schwinn phantom all original just need a seat and tank. Looks like it will clean up great!View attachment 899702
> View attachment 899703
> 
> View attachment 899704
> ...



Congrats but are you sure that's a '52? I'm thinking about '57. You will also need a rack and the correct springer yoke AS bolts. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 11, 2018)

Bluedreaming....

MADEINTAIWAN

$150 local junk shop buy.

Shimano Nexus 7spd alloy wheelset it rides nice after removal of rattling tank...






































Shout out to:

@Kstone 
@Floyd


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 11, 2018)

A snowy night here in Santa Fe.

A huge *THANK YOU* to all who have served!

This 1934 Huffman came my way; I believe the paint to be original.  It has some interesting custom additions: I am guessing the original owner was tall as the seat stem is the longest I have ever encountered.  The scare Torrington "California" bars would also better accommodate someone of taller stature.  Also added in place of the drop stand is a B.C. Jiffy kickstand.  At some point the chrome bits and rims were painted silver.  The tires maybe be original, _Goodyear Airwheels_, as the tread pattern matches the original press release in "American Bicyclist" publication.  Serial number 9999 followed by a sidewise letter or 6666 and the letter.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A snowy night here in Santa Fe.
> 
> A huge *THANK YOU* to all who have served!
> 
> ...




For people not familiar with the very first Huffmans you should check this out  https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/1934_huffman_notes/   These are truly rare bikes. I believe this particular example may originally had 28" wheels though. The balloon tire bikes I have seen have spacers on the rear fender. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 11, 2018)

Like the bars! 

I have a battered shorter 'open' 7 seatpost that is very much like yours.

@New Mexico Brant


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 11, 2018)

Columbia Westfield also did very similar front and rear fender stay step ups and longer bolt to convert old stock 28 inch wheeled frames to 26 in but it could only have been for a half a year to a year transition on that between '35 and '36 or so.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you for your input Shawn @Freqman1 ; have other stainless fender models surfaced with the fender spacers?  In your article you state "The pictures of the Model D4 with stainless fenders do not clearly show if the stainless fender equipped bikes also had these spacers."  Concerning the badged American Flyer-Louisville Supply bicycle (which is now in my stable), Scott Seymour surmised this was a 1935 model, any thoughts?  Also, since this bike has the "Aerocycle front hub" do you think the wheels were re-laced at some point but the original hubs were used; the tread similarity is really striking but I am sure they made those tires in 28" as well?

Is the dealers brochure you mention in your article posted on this forum?  It would be nice to see that accompanying your article.

Kindly, Brant


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 11, 2018)

jd56 said:


> To all our Service men and women from the past and present, Thank You for your service.
> Happy Veterans Day!
> 
> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> ...





jd56 said:


> To all our Service men and women from the past and present, Thank You for your service.
> Happy Veterans Day!
> 
> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> ...


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 11, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Totally the opposite...saying goodeye to one of my favorites. No worries, going to a great home! Still sad.
> 
> View attachment 899461



What year is this beautiful roadmaster ? , thanks , OZ


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> What year is this beautiful roadmaster ? , thanks , OZ



46.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This 1934 Huffman came my way; I believe the paint to be original. It has some interesting custom additions: I am guessing the original owner was tall as the seat stem is the longest I have ever encountered. The scare Torrington "California" bars would also better accommodate someone of taller stature. Also added in place of the drop stand is a B.C. Jiffy kickstand. At some point the chrome bits and rims were painted silver. The tires maybe be original, _Goodyear Airwheels_, as the tread pattern matches the original press release in "American Bicyclist" publication. Serial number 9999 followed by a sidewise letter or 6666 and the letter.



Awesome Bike.
I was told the 1935 have slightly curved seat stays like my Velvet; so that 1 looks 1934 to me.
@hoofhearted Patric, 'lil help?
The person who set that up had _*Style.



*_


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 12, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> 46.



Thanks for your help buddy


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 12, 2018)

@tripple3 ... and all ... Shawn Sweeney has
compiled a link to his notes and observations
regarding the 1934 Huffman in Entry #35 of
this thread.  Go there.  The link is loaded.

..... patric


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thank you for your input Shawn @Freqman1 ; have other stainless fender models surfaced with the fender spacers?  In your article you state "The pictures of the Model D4 with stainless fenders do not clearly show if the stainless fender equipped bikes also had these spacers."  Concerning the badged American Flyer-Louisville Supply bicycle (which is now in my stable), Scott Seymour surmised this was a 1935 model, any thoughts?  Also, since this bike has the "Aerocycle front hub" do you think the wheels were re-laced at some point but the original hubs were used; the tread similarity is really striking but I am sure they made those tires in 28" as well?
> 
> Is the dealers brochure you mention in your article posted on this forum?  It would be nice to see that accompanying your article.
> 
> Kindly, Brant





Brant,
    I went back and looked at the pics I have of the '34 Motorbike Model D4 (incorrectly identified as a '35) in the Bicycle Museum of America (BMA) which is equipped with stainless fenders and a tank and the rear fender does not have spacers. Also this bike does appear to have the Musselman 'bump' front hub. That would seem to match your bike. It appears they may have used the same stainless fenders for both 26" and 28" bikes. I'm not sure why Scott would think the ex-Lowman bike was a '35 when it clearly has the straight seat stays. The dealer lit was from Patric and was an extremely poor photocopy if memory serves. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Brant,
> I went back and looked at the pics I have of the '34 Motorbike Model D4 (incorrectly identified as a '35) in the Bicycle Museum of America (BMA) which is equipped with stainless fenders and a tank and the rear fender does not have spacers. Also this bike does appear to have the Musselman 'bump' front hub. That would seem to match your bike. It appears they may have used the same stainless fenders for both 26" and 28" bikes. I'm not sure why Scott would think the ex-Lowman bike was a '35 when it clearly has the straight seat stays. The dealer lit was from Patric and was an extremely poor photocopy if memory serves. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 900060





Created a new thread at: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/observations-of-1934-huffman-aircrafted-motor-bicycles.142650/ as to not to completely hi-jack this thread.


----------



## Djshakes (Nov 12, 2018)

And I don't even collect bikes anymore


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 12, 2018)

Djshakes said:


> And I don't even collect bikes anymore
> 
> View attachment 900134
> 
> ...




Tim, 
I’ll take it off your hands, and I don’t even collect Schwinns! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2018)

Djshakes said:


> And I don't even collect bikes anymore
> 
> View attachment 900134
> 
> ...



Saw this one. Just dug out of Wisconsin this past weekend. Nice.


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2018)

Djshakes said:


> And I don't even collect bikes anymore
> 
> View attachment 900134
> 
> ...




Nice !!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 12, 2018)

Monday show and tell ?


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 13, 2018)

Last week a friend moved his grandmother into a nursing home and on Sunday while we got together for the football games he gave me her old stereo components.

I got this broken pioneer tape deck that I took apart and fixed.






It had a broken drive belt, that was temporarily replaced with a rubber band. I have since ordered a 50 pack of assorted size tape drive belts, so now I'm going to have to fix a lot more of these and try to flip them so they do not go to waste. I see them all the time at goodwill and always leave them behind. After he gave me this one I saw that there might still  be some money to be made on the nicer ones.





He also gave this cd player, that had 98 cd's in it, about a third of them were old vocal jazz. (Frank Sinatra, Tony Bennett, Al Martino, Lois Armstrong ...etc), and also had about 20 movie soundtracks. After looking through the cd's, I got about 40 of them I may listen to.





I also picked up a few classic rock records at goodwill to add to my collection.


----------

